# my diet,,,have a look....



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

this is what i'm mostly eating everyday,although on weekends i will eat baked potatoes,,,tuna steaks etc,but have a look and please comment see if this is ok?

meal 1 4 scrambled egg 2 slices wholemeal bread

meal 2 1 cup of oats lacto free semi milk with grated apple mixed nuts

meal 3 wholemeal pasta 1 tin of tuna with low fat mayo onion and peppers

meal 4 marinated chicken breast brown rice steamed carrot an broccoli

meal 5 protein shake with banana natural peanut butter glutamin creatine flaxseed oil oats

meal 6 2 slices wholemeal toast with natural peanut butter then tub of lidl's cottage cheese with pinneapple chunks


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Impossible to say unless you tell us what your current stats are and what your goal is.


----------



## FleXXL (Sep 8, 2011)

Your diet looks well balanced and varied but as Mark said, we can't say if you're having enough nutrients without knowing your stats. BTW I'm guesing that goal is to gain weight... since the topic is in "Gaining Weight" section :turned:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i have looked at your diet !!!!


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

looking to gain lean weight im 5 11 height and 178 lbs


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

is this a decent diet to follow then folks if not could someone post up a simple one i could follow im 5 11 178 lbs working out mon wed fri for one hour sessions prob increase to 4 times a week soon,thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hi frank, i know its a ball ache but we need to know macros on your diet pal to know if its any good

so calories ??

fats ??

carbs ???

protein ???


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

FrankNitti said:


> this is what i'm mostly eating everyday,although on weekends i will eat baked potatoes,,,tuna steaks etc,but have a look and please comment see if this is ok?
> 
> meal 1 4 scrambled egg 2 slices wholemeal bread (I'd add 2 more eggs)
> 
> ...


few suggestons


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> hi frank, i know its a ball ache but we need to know macros on your diet pal to know if its any good
> 
> so calories ??
> 
> ...


Excuse the ignorance but how do I work all those out mate? Cheers


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

Uriel said:


> few suggestons


For meal 2 should I drop the milk an apple and use water instead and maybe add a scoop of mp whey?

Meal 3 drop the pasta and have a baked potato instead?

Cheers


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

FrankNitti said:


> Excuse the ignorance but how do I work all those out mate? Cheers


with the nutritional info from the foods your eating

or get registered on www.fitday.com its free, input your foods and it will work them out for you

then post them on here so we can have a look !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

FrankNitti said:


> For meal 2 should I drop the milk an apple and use water instead and maybe add a scoop of mp whey?
> 
> Meal 3 drop the pasta and have a baked potato instead?
> 
> Cheers


for meal 2 i'd drop the oats (they are sh1te imo anyway) and add some protein

for meal 3 just have the tuna on ryvita or ricecakes


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What is your body fat mate roughly ?

Are you chubby , lean, carrying a bit ?

What are your goals ?


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Imo I would get a bit more protein in there, I've just started a lean bulk diet today, there should be a post in diet nutrition or gaining weight section with the full diet. My daily macros to start are around 300g protein, 150 - 200 carbs and 50-60 fats. Fats and carbs are a little variable. Will play about with them.


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> with the nutritional info from the foods your eating
> 
> or get registered on www.fitday.com its free, input your foods and it will work them out for you
> 
> then post them on here so we can have a look !!!


thanks for link mate ill get on to that tomorrow an post it on this thread



Uriel said:


> for meal 2 i'd drop the oats (they are sh1te imo anyway) and add some protein
> 
> for meal 3 just have the tuna on ryvita or ricecakes


so protein shake instead of oats meal 2 and ill drop pasta (im not that keen on it) and try ryvita or ricecake cheers bud



Milky said:


> What is your body fat mate roughly ?
> 
> Are you chubby , lean, carrying a bit ?
> 
> What are your goals ?


i'm fairly lean mate ill get my body fat sorted tomorrow and post on this thread,at the moment my goals are just to gain some lean weight maybe 20 lbs or so



teflondon said:


> Imo I would get a bit more protein in there, I've just started a lean bulk diet today, there should be a post in diet nutrition or gaining weight section with the full diet. My daily macros to start are around 300g protein, 150 - 200 carbs and 50-60 fats. Fats and carbs are a little variable. Will play about with them.


cheers mate ill check you diet thread!


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

just worked out my body fat percentage if ive done it right! it says 11.52%,still got to work out the macros for my orginal diet i posted up


----------

